
Bitcoin Buoyant as Price Surges Past $500 - ca98am79
http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-buoyant-price-surges-past-500-mark/
======
tinkerrr
"Journalists" need to stop equating the price of Bitcoin to conferences or
other random events. Seriously, you think the price of Bitcoin is above $500
because of an Amsterdam conference and BitPay's series A funding?

~~~
alphonse23
So why is the price of bitcoin over $500 then....

~~~
c0ldfusi0nz
Because more people have wanted to purchase bitcoins than have wanted to sell
them recently.

~~~
koberstein
And why is that?

